# iPhone 4S



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Now, WHO was it telling me they had inside info "can't tell us how he knew" but he was positive iPhone 5 was dropping today......

hmmm

I said, nope, only 4S and iOS5 update


http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/apples-lets-talk-iphone-keynote-liveblog/?sort=newest&refresh=120


not one to, well yeah ok I am... otherwise I wouldnt have posted the link to the info drop. iPhone4S & Ios5 software update. Available in about 2 weeks.

:rockn:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

so, physically, its a little wider? or is that just my eyes?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its same exact design as the verizon iphone. 
all current verizon cases will fit. there is a slight difference in the mute button locations. its like 3mm difference.

see pic


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

What ever new iPhone they make needs to have a bigger screen to compete with some other phones. I love my iPhone for the apps and things other phones can't do and mine can lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> its same exact design as the verizon iphone.
> all current verizon cases will fit. there is a slight difference in the mute button locations. its like 3mm difference.
> 
> see pic


The Verizon iPhone is diff than the AT&T iPhone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Just by what I stated


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

All this and it's still not 4G capable? and you still have to pay for almost every single little app? and pay for every single song download?

Thanks, but I think I'll keep the driod platform.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^ No not every app....you can get a ton of free apps.:flames:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep a lot of mine were free


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

so all this talk about iphone 5 was crap??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WELL. From what my buddy told me, there is one being developed, but to quote him

"They had some issues with it and decided to hold off, and just release the 4S for now..."


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have read that they are waiting for the 4G LTE chips to be better developed to fit in a smaller package, or at least thats what I got out of this article

http://iphone.appleinsider.com/arti...iphone_5_name_for_4g_lte_version_in_2012.html


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

polaris is right. ive read more insight into similar rumor. here's a quote. 



> I have a few thoughts on the iPhone 5, and I think it's ready and was supposed to be announced yesterday by Tim Cook. However, given the earthquake/tsunami, production wasn't ready for an October delivery. Here's some food for thought:
> 
> 
> Tim Cook had a prepared presentation for the Keynote, but it was to introduce the iPhone 5 after Scott introduced the 4S, this is why Tim didn't present
> ...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The only place this is hurting me now is I was looking forward to picking up another 16Gb 4 for my wife. For $100. But now the 8gb is all I'll be able to get for $100. I can get her the 16gb but for $150. And as phreebsd mentioned If Im spending $150, then it doesnt make any sense to NOT spend the other $50 and get the new 4S. I thought about giving her my 16gb (she's gonna need at least that) and I'll just get an 8gb 4 for myself for $100... but I have 4+gb already on this 16gb and I havent had it but a few months. So getting a new 8gb phone doesnt make sense when im gonna fill it half full right off the bat.... 

SO looks like we are probably gonna wait a few weeks and get the 4S, I hope she says I can have it haha... otherwise I guess she will get it and I'll keep along with my 4.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish I would have gotten the 32 gig.. My 16 gig keeps getting full of pictures and videos... LOL stopped using my digital camera completely pretty much..


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just read Steve Jobs died today on AP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_OBIT_JOBS?SITE=ALOPE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just read that also. He was a genius


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sad


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Smart and respected business man!
Wonder what the future of Apple will be? Stocks will drop and changes in CEO's usually turn out bad for a company, in the eyes of investors that is.


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm interested to see that as well. Jobs did "hand pick" Tim Cook to take his places I guess he had confidence in him


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> Smart and respected business man!
> Wonder what the future of Apple will be? Stocks will drop and changes in CEO's usually turn out bad for a company, in the eyes of investors that is.


Steve Jobs had already resigned as CEO a while back and turned it over to Tim Cook. - He knew his health was failing plenty long ago enough to have "set his priorities in order", thus having hand picked his replacement.


Lots of people comparing Jobs to Thomas Edison. Seems fitting to our era.


----------

